# Skin Bumps



## BabyRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello to the Vizsla community! Just got my very first vizsla, Rose is almost 3 months old. Other than being a typical puppy and chewing on about anything she can get her teeth on, it has been great! I do have a question for you guys. I’ve read vizslas are known to have skin lumps and what not, along with allergies etc. When I got Rose she has this little spot on her belly. It seems to have got larger, it doesn’t bother her at all though. The breeders have been doing this for years, they said that it wasn’t anything to worry about. I also go to see the Vet for some shots on Monday. I just wanted to run it by you guys to see what your opinion is! Thanks so much and this form was amazing help before and now during being a vizsla owner!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have not seen this before, but any bump getting larger is subject to vet visit asap, so hopefully on Monday you will get expert advice.

She looks adorable


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like a umbilical hernia. 
My concern is that you said it was growing.. Your breeder should have told you she had this, as it takes surgery to repair.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

texasred said:


> Looks like a umbilical hernia.
> My concern is that you said it was growing.. Your breeder should have told you she had this, as it takes surgery to repair.



That's kind of what I was thinking also. 
One of my Female V's, Tika, had a herniated umbilical. They addressed it when she was spayed, so that there would only be one surgery session.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

gunnr said:


> texasred said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a umbilical hernia.
> ...


Exactly how it is normally taken care of.
My concern is the OP said it was growing. If that is the case. It may need to be fixed soon, and that would be spaying her very early.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree that it looks like an umbical hernia. My female had an umbilical hernia which was flagged to us by her breeder. Our vets advice was to keep pushing the bump in as they can sometimes heal over without surgical intervention. If the bump grew in size we were to let the vet know as soon as possible, as it can lead to serious complications. With you noticing it increasing in size I would definitely be calling your vet for advice on next steps. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

texasred said:


> Exactly how it is normally taken care of.
> My concern is the OP said it was growing. If that is the case. It may need to be fixed soon, and that would be spaying her very early.



In Tika's case we got her at 22 months old, when her owner/breeder was passing away. We monitored it and so did the vet to make sure it didn't get bigger.
I don't think a Vet would spay her that early. She would have a surgery just to address the herniated umbilical, if that is what it is. Any spaying would come later. 
When she was spayed ,they basically just went in through her belly button, pushed the tissue back in, added some stitches, and "re-tied" her umbilical. Laymans terms here".
They didn't want to subject her to two surgeries, if they could wait and do it in one surgery.
She was fine for the next 10 years until she passed away.


----------



## BabyRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you for your help! The breeders said something along the same line as you guys. Their vet believes it is a place in the muscle wall that never developed, and that it is a little fat poking out. They have a few grown dogs that have the same thing. I’ve tried pushing it back in some, but with no real success. We are going into our vet Monday so we shall see. I don’t necessarily want to subject her to multiple surgeries, but sounds like I might have to get this fixed before I get her spayed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That would explain a lot. 
A good amount of umbilical hernias are genetic.


----------



## BabyRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Vet said the same thing as you guys! Said we can get it fixed when I get her fixed. She recommended 6-8 months. I’ve read on here some people like waiting a little longer for Vizslas. Opinions?


----------

